# EDC (Every Day Carry) List



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

What is your EDC?

I picked these two up a few days ago. They are metal "sticks" or rather metal steel batons. They extend when snapped with your wrist. I'm going to carry this in rough places just in case. One is a keychain which extends to 12 inches and the other is a 26 inch whopper! I love martial arts and I've always wanted to get one of these to practice with.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

I am always trying out new products so it varies week to week for me. I always have a swiss army knife, another folding knife, flashlight (one hand held and one keychain), paracord, pen, bandana, bic lighter and a whistle. This week it is the surefire g2x pro, CS larg voyager (2011 model), victorinx huntsman, cuma ram pen and I just ordered a new douk douk folding knife.


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

I never carried much growing up. I need to pick up one of those and a knife also.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

My EDC

[youtube:3ured9gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OsW13wiRyU[/youtube:3ured9gk]


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been looking at things falling into the idea of "simpler is better." And admittedly, I carried a lot of stuff with springs, bells and whistles, but you can get wrapped up in the 'glitz' of the hobby rather than the benefit of the hobby.

I've been carrying a CRKT folder called the "No Time Off." Now, the first thing I noticed on this folder was simplicity. However, every feature seemed to be there. The design was just not gaudy. In the end I bought three of them! Experience has taught me that when I find something that works their company quits making the item.


----------

